# GAS MONKEY GARAGE... anyone tried their stuff???



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

too funny and true :roflmao::roflmao:but for some reason I kinda like this show :shh:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao:

It helped him get 40k for that 6 4, you might get 150k for yours if you use it right


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was wondering when someone was gonna make a topic about this show lol Il admit I kinda like the show but damn 42k for that 64?!? That's BS!! That car wasn't worth no wear near that much IMO I also think they make those kinda "sales" for the show.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

didnt even paint the underside of the damn hood on that 64.....i need to be selling them fools parts as much as they pay for wheel/tire combos, and the interior chick killin they ass, they like her only client the way she be taxin they ass


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool show but he be hustling people with half ass built cars. 

Count from counting cars looks like he builds better cars.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ha ha haaaa... That's crazy how we all had the same thoughts, about that 64


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> too funny and true :roflmao::roflmao:but for some reason I kinda like this show :shh:


x2


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Not just the '64, looks like they be cutting ALOT of corners. But hey, it's for entertainment purposes... They never factor in the cost of gas for these guys to drive all around Texas and Louisana. That has to eat at their profit!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Some of those places they find these cars, I WOULD be caught dead there.:wow:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

That count in vegas was pawn stars guy but just like the pawn stars guys there's no shop in vegas named anything from that show.

Who knows if gas monkey exists either. Them and that desert kings show just throw cars together and expect high numbers at auctions and they barely make money


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> That count in vegas was pawn stars guy but just like the pawn stars guys there's no shop in vegas named anything from that show.
> 
> Who knows if gas monkey exists either. Them and that desert kings show just throw cars together and expect high numbers at auctions and they barely make money


Count Kustoms has been around for a long time. He's built a lot of bikes over the years. He uses Sugar Bear front ends on a lot of bikes (only real reason why i give 2 shits). (and as cheesy as it sounds, he built bikes for alot of celebs including all the members of Motley Crue).


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Count Kustoms has been around for a long time. He's built a lot of bikes over the years. He uses Sugar Bear front ends on a lot of bikes (only real reason why i give 2 shits). (and as cheesy as it sounds, he built bikes for alot of celebs including all the members of Motley Crue).


oh, just going by what my dad said he was in vegas a couple weeks ago and couldnt find anything under count in the phone book so he figured its made up or under another name.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> oh, just going by what my dad said he was in vegas a couple weeks ago and couldnt find anything under count in the phone book so he figured its made up or under another name.


dude also built chopper for Ozzy (wtf is Ozzy gonna do with a motorcycle...:roflmao


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

It's all as real as the show Devils Ride the MC club Laughing Devils


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Not just the '64, looks like they be cutting ALOT of corners. But hey, it's for entertainment purposes... They never factor in the cost of gas for these guys to drive all around Texas and Louisana. That has to eat at their profit!


on the episode featuring that 64, the original purchase price for everything was way too much. (especially $9,500 for the 64!) i was also thinking of what a loss he was taking when you factor in gas for pick up/delivery, labor, parts, etc. for entertainment purposes they had to use the featured car to give him some profit. (LOL!) $42,500 was pushing reality, but overall i enjoyed the show. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I thought they paid too much too

full episode 64 impala


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Morons


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Skim said:


> I thought they paid too much too
> 
> full episode 64 impala


:yes: OMG, didn't realize the title referenced "amazing impala" :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> *didnt even paint the underside of the damn hood on that 64.....*i need to be selling them fools parts as much as they pay for wheel/tire combos, and the interior chick killin they ass, they like her only client the way she be taxin they ass


I noticed that


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I think dude thinks he looks like Burt reynolds :rofl:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

BIG RED said:


> I think dude thinks he looks like Burt reynolds :rofl:


My buddy says he looks like a skunk. Everytime that shits on tv hes like look its the skunk man lmao


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big C said:


> My buddy says he looks like a skunk. Everytime that shits on tv hes like look its the skunk man lmao


pepe le peu


----------



## THE FAMILIA BOSS (Mar 15, 2012)

Skim said:


> pepe le peu


LMAO


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> oh, just going by what my dad said he was in vegas a couple weeks ago and couldnt find anything under count in the phone book so he figured its made up or under another name.


I just Googled "Count's Kustoms" and the first link was his website. :facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> pepe le peu


le apesta a el guey


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

The last episode they did a 59 Rambler station wagon. They went with the OG rust look but didn't even clear the rust. Put metal plates over the rusty floor boards. Funny part is at the end, they trying to sell it to a man and his kid and they put it on the lift. The kid points up and says "what are all those holes!". Gas Monkey dude is like "those are rust holes and aren't worth fixing..." WTF LOL I was rollin.:roflmao:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

64 looked like a good start for a real restoration.... nice colors to start with!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

sixonebubble said:


> The last episode they did a 59 Rambler station wagon. They went with the OG rust look but didn't even clear the rust. Put metal plates over the rusty floor boards. Funny part is at the end, they trying to sell it to a man and his kid and they put it on the lift. The kid points up and says "what are all those holes!". Gas Monkey dude is like "those are rust holes and aren't worth fixing..." WTF LOL I was rollin.:roflmao:



x2 was laughing too,seems he's out to hustle people with half ass builds.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

214monte said:


> x2 was laughing too,seems he's out to hustle people with half ass builds.


x2 think he sold it for 20 with all that rust


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

214monte said:


> x2 was laughing too,seems he's out to hustle people with half ass builds.


 Yup, I'm sure they can do the work, but because of time constraints they don't... IDK Personally I have to be proud of any work that I do, especially if it was going to be on national TV. At least he didn't try to hide it.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

who the fuck u guys kidding you all would trade places with him in a minute. stop knockin the guys hustle. just be happy that people are starting to make tv shows about semi restoring old cars that otherwise would be forgotten about.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

214monte said:


> x2 was laughing too,seems he's out to hustle people with half ass builds.


You could not have said it better


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Count Kustoms has been around for a long time. He's built a lot of bikes over the years. He uses Sugar Bear front ends on a lot of bikes (only real reason why i give 2 shits). (and as cheesy as it sounds, he built bikes for alot of celebs including all the members of Motley Crue).


I can't stand The Cunt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

NYC68droptop said:


> who the fuck u guys kidding you all would trade places with him in a minute. stop knockin the guys hustle. just be happy that people are starting to make tv shows about semi restoring old cars that otherwise would be forgotten about.


yeah its cool they trying to save them but at the same time fuckin the home resto guys like us by paying ungodly numbers for a car that we would normally pay 1500-2000 for, making people watchin these shows think that the rusted to hell and back 54 belair needing a complete resto out by the pond in the back is worth 9500 bux when its only worth scrap metal price.....theres no way in hell I would have bought that 64 they did for 9500 to start with at best it was a 3-4500 car, hell my homie just picked one up in the same condition for a fraction of that


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

NYC68droptop said:


> who the fuck u guys kidding you all would trade places with him in a minute. stop knockin the guys hustle. just be happy that people are starting to make tv shows about semi restoring old cars that otherwise would be forgotten about.


X2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> who the fuck u guys kidding you all would trade places with him in a minute. stop knockin the guys hustle. just be happy that people are starting to make tv shows about semi restoring old cars that otherwise would be forgotten about.


yea, lets give these douche bags all the credit they "deserve". and then we can thank them for making the morons who watch the show triple the price of their cars so that normal working people cant afford them anymore. 

those motherfuckers might as well change their names to ebay (the online auction, not the layitlow member) because its shit like this that makes classic car prices insane.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

509Rider said:


> I can't stand The Cunt


im not saying theres no douche involved. and honestly, after watching a few episodes of his show, its annoying as fuck and is once again just another "reality" show that is going to make every asshole think "if he can own a shop then so can i" and the next thing you know people are coming out of the woodwork thinking they are car and bike builders.


i pesonally just love reality and i sometimes like tv, but i hate "reality tv"..........that shit is for girls. they need to make more documentaries, RIDES is a good show, no fake drama, no fake deadlines (like American HotRod) and no scripted BS for the drama queens to talk about while changing oil at express lube the next day.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> yea, lets give these douche bags all the credit they "deserve". and then we can thank them for making the morons who watch the show triple the price of their cars so that normal working people cant afford them anymore.
> 
> those motherfuckers might as well change their names to ebay (the online auction, not the layitlow member) because its shit like this that makes classic car prices insane.


x62


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


TATTOO-76 said:


> im not saying theres no douche involved. and honestly, after watching a few episodes of his show, its annoying as fuck and is once again just another "reality" show that is going to make every asshole think "if he can own a shop then so can i" and the next thing you know people are coming out of the woodwork thinking they are car and bike builders.
> 
> 
> i pesonally just love reality and i sometimes like tv, but i hate "reality tv"..........that shit is for girls. they need to make more documentaries, RIDES is a good show, no fake drama, no fake deadlines (like American HotRod) and no scripted BS for the drama queens to talk about while changing oil at express lube the next day.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> That count in vegas was pawn stars guy but just like the pawn stars guys there's no shop in vegas named anything from that show.
> 
> Who knows if gas monkey exists either. Them and that desert kings show just throw cars together and expect high numbers at auctions and they barely make money


there a legit shop..I know and have done buisness with them.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

509Rider said:


> I can't stand The Cunt



don't sugar coat it 509!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

graham said:


> don't sugar coat it 509!!!


Lol, he just acts like such a fucking idiot on tv


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT COUNTING CARS "THE COUNT" IS WUS PAWNSTARS APRAISER WHEN THEY BOUGHT OLD CARS NOW HE GOT A SHOW
AMERICAN RESTORATION WUS THE APRAISER FOR PAWN STARS ON ANTIQUES NOW HE GOT HIS OWN SHOW WHATS NEXT 
CHUMLYS HYDRAULIC SHOP SINCE HE FEATURED THE BLACK REGAL HE BOUGHT FROM THEM CATS IN VEGAS AND HAS BEEN HOPPING IT AT LOCAL HOPPS AND SHOWS HES GOIN TO SPECIALICE IN HYDROS LOL


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Lol, he just acts like such a fucking idiot on tv


Haha, pretty sure he isn't acting, Lmao.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Jack Bauer said:


> Haha, pretty sure he isn't acting, Lmao.


Lol true


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Count Kustoms has been around for a long time. He's built a lot of bikes over the years. He uses Sugar Bear front ends on a lot of bikes (only real reason why i give 2 shits). (and as cheesy as it sounds, he built bikes for alot of celebs including all the members of Motley Crue).


hold up, shout at the devil


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> hold up, shout at the devil


MAYNE, COMIN DOWN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> MAYNE, COMIN DOWN


COMIN THU


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Tonights episode I think a fleetline and a caddy


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Holy shit did he lose his ass last night with that caddy and fleetline, at that point I would close the doors, fuck thats a huge loss for a small shop


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

That show and the one out in the desert, they both think cars will bring a lot at auction and do no reserves and I KNOW they ain't worth that money and they lose money every time. He bought a junk 63 caddy vert for 9 grand??? Wtf there's problem number 1, that's no deal at all, its condition its maybe worth 5-7k tops. Then thinks people are gonna spend 30k for a flat black dropped fleetmaster? Gtfo. Stick to selling 64 impalas. Not everyone likes the gas monkey style, that green gasser he loved didn't go for shit either.


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know why he has such a hardon for auctions. He rushes his guys to finish these cars so he can get them to auction a lot of times, and then they don't sell for shit at the auction.


----------



## Gas Monkey Garage (Sep 19, 2012)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I don't know why he has such a hardon for auctions. He rushes his guys to finish these cars so he can get them to auction a lot of times, and then they don't sell for shit at the auction.


We put them through them auctions becuase they bring those big bucks!!! In case you havnt seen all the episodes we have made pounders on certain cars at auctions!!!!!


----------



## Gas Monkey Garage (Sep 19, 2012)

Rag Ryda said:


> on the episode featuring that 64, the original purchase price for everything was way too much. (especially $9,500 for the 64!) i was also thinking of what a loss he was taking when you factor in gas for pick up/delivery, labor, parts, etc. for entertainment purposes they had to use the featured car to give him some profit. (LOL!) $42,500 was pushing reality, but overall i enjoyed the show. :biggrin:


Was called up by my buddy in here in Texas that somebody was talking about my shop on this website so he told me to check it out, you guys keep in mind that the History TV channel pays for all the expenses on all the cars we build and none of the sales are real. Its all one giant stage of fake buyers and sellers. Right now we are filming an episode with a 61 impala hardtop that will be on tv in a month. Tune in everyone


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Gas Monkey Garage said:


> Was called up by my buddy in here in Texas that somebody was talking about my shop on this website so he told me to check it out, you guys keep in mind that the History TV channel pays for all the expenses on all the cars we build and none of the sales are real. Its all one giant stage of fake buyers and sellers. Right now we are filming an episode with a 61 impala hardtop that will be on tv in a month. Tune in everyone


So that makes you a prostitute? By the way welcome to the site and nice hair (all said in the most sarcastic shit eating voice imaginable).


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Gas Monkey Garage said:


> Was called up by my buddy in here in Texas that somebody was talking about my shop on this website so he told me to check it out, you guys keep in mind that the History TV channel pays for all the expenses on all the cars we build and none of the sales are real. Its all one giant stage of fake buyers and sellers. Right now we are filming an episode with a 61 impala hardtop that will be on tv in a month. Tune in everyone



^^^ only a matter of time till someone did this!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

You mean people don't walk into your shop daily holding 30 grand to buy a car after only looking at it for 30 seconds? Damn no shit I thought that was real. 


Might I recommend contacting a JD from zenith wheels for some wires for that 61.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> You mean people don't walk into your shop daily holding 30 grand to buy a car after only looking at it for 30 seconds? Damn no shit I thought that was real.
> 
> 
> Might I recommend contacting a JD from zenith wheels for some wires for that 61.


and get them engraved


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Gas Monkey Garage said:


> Was called up by my buddy in here in Texas that somebody was talking about my shop on this website so he told me to check it out, you guys keep in mind that the History TV channel pays for all the expenses on all the cars we build and none of the sales are real. Its all one giant stage of fake buyers and sellers. Right now we are filming an episode with a 61 impala hardtop that will be on tv in a month. Tune in everyone


Thought the show was on the Discovery Channel:scrutinize:


----------



## Gas Monkey Garage (Sep 19, 2012)

History and Discovery are owned by the same TV network company. TUNE IN TO WATCH FAST N LOUD WITH GAS MONKEY GARAGE SETTING THE STANDARD IN BUILDING CLASSIC HOT RODS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i was going to say man because you all got the shaft good on that stylemaster. hell have them buy my '51 sport coupe.


Gas Monkey Garage said:


> Was called up by my buddy in here in Texas that somebody was talking about my shop on this website so he told me to check it out, you guys keep in mind that the History TV channel pays for all the expenses on all the cars we build and none of the sales are real. Its all one giant stage of fake buyers and sellers. Right now we are filming an episode with a 61 impala hardtop that will be on tv in a month. Tune in everyone


----------



## Gas Monkey Garage (Sep 19, 2012)

Its the car business sometimes you win or lose, but to win big you got to play big and Gas Monkey always plays hard and big.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

THE VEHICLE CLASSIFIEDS ON HERE ARE FULL OF PROJECTS YA'LL COULD SCOOP UP...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> THE VEHICLE CLASSIFIEDS ON HERE ARE FULL OF PROJECTS YA'LL COULD SCOOP UP...


:roflmao:


----------



## Gas Monkey Garage (Sep 19, 2012)

I was actually browsing the classifieds and most of the cars are junk and not up to the Gas Monkey standard of cars we build.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Time to end the fun...

Thread:*Gas Monkey Garage tripped AE detector
admin
*10:30 AM TodayGas Monkey Garage seems to have multiple personalities using*westcoastlowrider
and*DISTINCTIONS CC LA
*and*Gas Monkey Garage
*sharing the same computer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

because they are lowriders?


Gas Monkey Garage said:


> I was actually browsing the classifieds and *most of the cars are junk *and not up to the Gas Monkey standard of cars we build.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:shocked: LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> Time to end the fun...
> 
> Thread:*Gas Monkey Garage tripped AE detector
> admin
> ...


gawd dang! first he comes off flaunting eazy e's busted ride and now impersonating them white folks? :facepalm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fake accounts :ugh:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> gawd dang! first he comes off flaunting eazy e's busted ride and now impersonating them white folks? :facepalm:


aye carnal, just think if he spent as much time posting eazy-e's car, snitching and ripping off people in between.

doing something productive with his life.

aye now he's upset a real lowriding legend's car is out, he better sell some more license plates..cause no one gives a fuck about owning someone else's ranfla


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye carnal, just think if he spent as much time posting eazy-e's car, snitching and ripping off people in between.
> 
> doing something productive with his life.


 :drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Most of the haters are the off topic clowns who got no cars and wud never show there face at a car show in fact they aren't even real riders so it's best to ignore those dumbasses most of them got multiple fake accounts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Most of the haters are the off topic clowns who got no cars and wud never show there face at a car show in fact they aren't even real riders so it's best to ignore those dumbasses most of them got multiple fake accounts


:rofl:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

I love how he is all happy like a kid in a candy store that the motor comes back painted black and not orange. Then he bolts Orange valve covers on the motor lol. WTF must of run out of the Krylon :roflmao:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

the dumbasss lost a lot of money on a beat up old cadillac, and killed the 47 coupe painting it primer,he thought he was gonna get rich too:roflmao:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Time to end the fun...
> 
> Thread:*Gas Monkey Garage tripped AE detector
> admin
> ...


:wow:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Most of the haters are the off topic clowns who got no cars and wud never show there face at a car show in fact they aren't even real riders so it's best to ignore those dumbasses most of them got multiple fake accounts


fake account clowning fake accounts


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lol this shit is comedy, now maybe "The Cunt" will join layitlow next


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

509Rider said:


> Lol this shit is comedy, now maybe "The Cunt" will join layitlow next


Let's hope :x:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye carnal, just think if he spent as much time posting eazy-e's car, snitching and ripping off people in between.
> 
> doing something productive with his life.
> 
> aye now he's upset a real lowriding legend's car is out, he better sell some more license plates..cause no one gives a fuck about owning someone else's ranfla


So u are telling me my 79 coupe that belonged the FATBOYS dont mean anything ????!!!


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

there funny guys gas monkey garage


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well i just watched the episode with the 48 chevy fleetmaster 2 door coupe, and i must say these guys dont know shit about cars, he buys the car for 13 gs,puts another 6g or so into it ,put it in flat black wich made it look cheper than it did before and he is hoping to get over 20 grand for it.and ends up only get 11gs at a auction. to start that model is a od ball not too many people like that model.

im pretty sure if these guys would of went with a different look,lower the ass,add some skirts,wide white walls with hub caps, and shot a nice paint job they probaly would of got more money for it.

that caddy rag top he got from cali ,he was hopin to get 12gs for it that he had into it., when he didnt really do any thing to it ,he put 3 gs into it and got 9.

i think this guy needs to either invest into a different style of rides or find another job, the shit he build and what he expects to get is a long shot, i havent seen him build anything that was spectactular.

seems the funny part is he buys a car thats pretty much done then takes it all apart and re does the whole car. wouldnt it be much easier to start with a projects thats not as complete??

maybe im lookin at in wrong


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

wolverine said:


> the dumbasss lost a lot of money on a beat up old cadillac, and killed the 47 coupe painting it primer,he thought he was gonna get rich too:roflmao:


 yeah i just seen that, what the fuck was he thinkin? he probaly would of got more if he took the 48 coupe to the auction the way he bought it from the swapmeet. that flat black n painting the grill killed it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

is it me or did skim did a cameo on the aussie episode wen there shootin the guns scene :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Looked sketchy, car full of thugs in a nice caddy with a trunk full of guns :ugh: "called up a buddy of mine to go shoot some guns"


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

crenshaw magraw said:


> well i just watched the episode with the 48 chevy fleetmaster 2 door coupe, and i must say these guys dont know shit about cars, he buys the car for 13 gs,puts another 6g or so into it ,put it in flat black wich made it look cheper than it did before and he is hoping to get over 20 grand for it.and ends up only get 11gs at a auction. to start that model is a od ball not too many people like that model.
> 
> im pretty sure if these guys would of went with a different look,lower the ass,add some skirts,wide white walls with hub caps, and shot a nice paint job they probaly would of got more money for it.
> 
> ...


whole thing is to get a good deal on the car to begin with. If ur payin market value for a car then putting money in it, you know u never get back what u put into it. Have to find a high valued car like they did with that 64 and get a good deal on it and at an auction it could bring high dollars


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Looked sketchy, car full of thugs in a nice caddy with a trunk full of guns :ugh: "called up a buddy of mine to go shoot some guns"


Lol... those guns are all legit homie, and in Texas we can go out and have fun like that.


----------



## Feelin Blue (Sep 9, 2012)

The homie is a bit annoying sometimes, but lets face it, I'm sure he's getting paid good $$$$$$ for the show!!!!! more power to him, I'll still watch though....


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SOMEONE SHOULD POST THE CADDY AND FLEETLINE VIDEO LIKE THEY DID THE 64 EPISODE


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I like the show, it's all bullshit but I check it out I just get tired of gas monkey does this and gas monkey does that in the 3rd person LOL and the desert junk yard guys atleast expect 13gs out of an 11 thousand dollar car and not 40gs out of a 9 thousand dollar ride.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> whole thing is to get a good deal on the car to begin with. If ur payin market value for a car then putting money in it, you know u never get back what u put into it. Have to find a high valued car like they did with that 64 and get a good deal on it and at an auction it could bring high dollars


that reminds me, which one of you moderHATERS deleted my $95,000 caprice thread? :guns:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

At least the show is realistic by publicizing the losses he takes. Some shows are a complete crock saying they make huge $$$$ on every vehicle.

Plus his little helper with the long beard looks like he only needs a mule to start prospecting. He could be the mascot for the 49ers for all we know...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


> At least the show is realistic by publicizing the losses he takes. Some shows are a complete crock saying they make huge $$$$ on every vehicle.
> 
> Plus his little helper with the long beard looks like he only needs a mule to start prospecting. He could be the mascot for the 49ers for all we know...


x2 still watch it makes for pretty good entertainment.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Looked sketchy, car full of thugs in a nice caddy with a trunk full of guns :ugh: "called up a buddy of mine to go shoot some guns"


Damn I got thug status now??

Awesome!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

8t4mc said:


> Damn I got thug status now??
> 
> Awesome!!


only in texas


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> Damn I got thug status now??
> 
> Awesome!!


AK muthathuggin' Dave


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I've watched a bunch of these episodes and I dont think they do any body work at all. If they do, it's farmed out. I'd like to see them do some serious frame work to accomodate bags or juice, shave some handles I might be wrong but it seems like a low budge pimp my ride. Justa bunch of bolt on accessories so they can beat a deadline. New this new that and flip it.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> only in texas


thats right..only in texas we have lowriders with full autos in the tunk...Legally


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> Time to end the fun...
> 
> Thread:*Gas Monkey Garage tripped AE detector
> admin
> ...


Never seen the show but this shit was funny.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fake accounts :ugh:



FOR REAL. why cant people just be happy with one screen name.......:sprint:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

_*These reality shows are like SyFy Channel movies....Ridiculously low budget! modestly entertaining.....and unadulterated fiction!!!!!*_

http://gorillavid.in/1nyff691psnb-Frankensteined Ford


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Did anybody see that episode they spent 20g's on Dayton's lmao :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

they always endup losing money on their cars


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

second 2none eddie said:


> Did anybody see that episode they spent 20g's on Dayton's lmao :werd: :roflmao:


did they buy the daytons off of layitlow?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Deffo, musta been the tripple dipped 24k gold ones.
Dude wasnt lieing when he said 15k was a deal! They should have bought them before we pissed him off


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

214monte said:


> and get them engraved


And gold dipped, so he can try flippin em for 15k.


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Wat Happened to that gas monkey guy? Does he come on layitlow anymore???? Lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Gas Monkey Garage said:


> I was actually browsing the classifieds and most of the cars are junk and not up to the Gas Monkey standard of cars we build.


If every thing is legit on your part then a layitlow shout out should be seen on FAST &LOUD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yes you do still log onto layitlow.


westcoastlowrider said:


> Wat Happened to that gas monkey guy? Does he come on layitlow anymore???? Lol


----------

